
Everyone Is Getting Hilariously Rich and You’re Not - ctoth
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/style/bitcoin-millionaires.html?hpw&rref=fashion&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
ctoth
I posted this as part of an interesting pattern I'm noticing recently.

Today’s Tech Oligarchs Are Worse Than the Robber Barons:
[https://www.thedailybeast.com/todays-tech-oligarchs-are-
wors...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/todays-tech-oligarchs-are-worse-than-
the-robber-barons)

Burn the programmer! [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2017/11/burn-the...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2017/11/burn-the-programmer.html)

Inside Silicon Valley'S Secretive, Orgiastic Dark Side:
[https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/01/brotopia-silicon-
val...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/01/brotopia-silicon-valley-
secretive-orgiastic-inner-sanctum)

Silicon Valley Is Turning Into Its Own Worst Fear:
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/tedchiang/the-real-danger-to-
civili...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/tedchiang/the-real-danger-to-civilization-
isnt-ai-its-runaway)

Techies Still Think They're the Good Guys. They're Not:
[https://www.wired.com/story/the-other-tech-
bubble/](https://www.wired.com/story/the-other-tech-bubble/)

------
sadaharu56
fomo ~ Fear of missing out

